# what drive do i need for old srv 2000??



## byebobby (May 8, 2002)

I have a Sony SRV - 2000 that I bought in 1991. I need to replace a bad hard drive. I see that weaknees has a 90 gb hd for 119.00, but I notice others in this forum talking about replacing their drive with a drive that is not made for Tivo units, rather for pcs. for example, the Seagate 300GB Serial ATA/150 8MB Buffer ST3300831AS-RK - Retail Hard Drive Kit 

Do I have to replace my drive with something specific or can I use a drive like the one above. Is there a difference in the installation and setup if I can use the Seagate? The seagate is bigger and cheaper.

thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You can use any parallel ATA hard drive. Some folks have had problems with real big drives in series one units. We've had real good luck with 160GB in them, and if you are trying to save money avoid weaknees. They are way over priced and carry one year warranty only. The Seagates have 5 years (best in the business) but they can be a bit noisier than other manufacturers.


----------



## byebobby (May 8, 2002)

What specs do I need to look for in buying a hd for my srv-200? When I get one, is it as easy as plugging it in and running through setup or does it take some technical experience with computers? What's the process in setting it up for one that doesn't come pre-programmed for Tivo?


----------



## byebobby (May 8, 2002)

Is there a better place to buy a pre formatted hard drive other than weeknees? I saw one on auctionnook cheaper, but can't find any info on them that would make me feel comfortable about buying from them.


----------

